# Pitch selection: theory vs practice



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You check in, paý, tour the site picking an empty pitch. Some look promising until a pitch marker of some sort hoves into view.

Anyway, you select one, decide how to park taking into account slope, wind, sun, views, satellite. Ramps out and get level. Mains cable sorted. Gas on, kettle on, dog bowl with water. Lunch time so Ali sorts that out while I wander back to reception to inform them of my pitch number in order to get loo block code, barrier pass, etc.

So far, so good. At this point, the theory breaks down. 

"You can't have that pitch; it's taken."
"There was no pitch marker on it"
"Bloody motorhomers, they don't read the signs. Look - right here"
"Steady, I'm a motorhomer too! So what do you want me to do?"
"Well if you were a caravanner, the motorhomer would have lost his pitch. But as you are a motorhomer, we ask you to move to avoid any aggro when the other chap gets back"
"Well we're just about to have lunch. I tell you what, I'll stick my pitch marker on another pitch, because there's only 2 or 3 places left. After lunch I'll swap and leave my marker where I am now to prevent anyone else taking it."

So that's what I did.

Bl..dy motorhomers, eh?

Dave


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Was it a CC site by any chance?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes; Sheepcote. Nice wardens, though.

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Same has happened to me a few [email protected]@dy Motorhomers.

Used to love Sheepcote Valley site. We went about 3 times a year until a femal warden was extremely abusive to me when I was still in the toilet after the magic 11 am cleaning period (about 2 min over) She ranted a raved and was really really rude. I spoke with the warden and he took her side. So we have never gone back. We really miss our visits, but I'm too pig headed to back down ;-)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So how much nose have you got left?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I must admit to being a bit paranoid over this after seeing a bit of a disagreement about whether a pitch was free. I tend to park up and one of us goes straight to the office to inform them of the pitch number.

But whilst freedom of choice is good, it is not always practical, and perhaps it would be better if it was changed.

On the C&CC site at Slapton Sands, the warden asked what sort of view we wanted, morning or evening sun, found us a level spot - excellent. 

Geoff


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*you missed a category to look for!...lol*

We tend to look for small bikes and footballs and other signs of kids! or large awnings ! which will potentially ruin the the quiet life we are looking for!
Barry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm ( almost ) embarrassed to admit it but if there is a vast new shiny caravan with awning and 4x4 outside we move as far away as possible. 

If we have to park next to anyone then it tends to be the small, rather elderly motorhome that gets our vote. You can almost certainly bank on a couple of people of roughly our age who have no desire to sit outside and chat at the top of their voices until all hours.

G


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*pitch selection*

Hi,I agree 100% with last two comments,large caravans and a four wheel drive in our experience mean a large family usualy with more than one car,on one occassion"FIVE",and if you are a MH next to them your pitch is seen as an"OVERFLOW CARPARK". cheers Curlyboy


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly!!! you will be okay parked at the side of us then??? :lol: :lol: 
up to now we haven't had any problems but that is probably because

A--we only go in quiet times

B--because we haven't stayed on many sites 8O 

Anne


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sheepcotes fine for us, they reserve 4-5 of their biggest pitches just for large m/h or r/v's. Directly in front of the toilets to.

Last I heard was that the new wardens had reduced the max. size from 38' to about 30' inspite of the fact 38' have been getting on there for years without any trouble. 

Going there in about a months time, wife loves the lanes.  

Olley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When we used CC sites in the good old bad days, they had a board and used to tell you or give you a print out of the pitches showing which were free and which were taken.what happen to this idea, is it too time consuming for the wardens to still do this. 8) 8) 

cabby


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I'm ( almost ) embarrassed to admit it but if there is a vast new shiny caravan with awning and 4x4 outside we move as far away as possible.
> 
> If we have to park next to anyone then it tends to be the small, rather elderly motorhome that gets our vote. You can almost certainly bank on a couple of people of roughly our age who have no desire to sit outside and chat at the top of their voices until all hours.
> 
> G


Add to that the 6 birth Motorhomes with 4 cycles on the rack and 2 dogs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Add to that the 6 *birth *Motorhomes with 4 cycles on the rack and 2 dogs.


Don't you mean Materhomes Grumpy. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry - couldn't resist.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Last autumn we visited the Lake District, selecting a caravan club site by one of the lakes. As the boss has a disability, as always I asked for a pitch not too far away from the shower block, I was told to select a site from the board outside the office. The sites were numbered and each available pitch had a corresponding numbered tag on the board. I selected the tag, handed it in and paid four my five nights. After an early tea we went off in the van to look round the town,on return there was a tugger on the selected pitch, When speaking to the warden we were told 'hard lines, you shouldn't vacate the pitch' 8O 

We hadn't marked the pitch due to the apparent system in use on site, we know better in future, a large pitch marker plus other means will show the pitch is reserved :twisted:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

This happened to us in a tent. Reasonable size tent, almost 2 foot over from where we supposed to put it. The Warden and his wife asked us to move it. My wife burst into tears and said we were going home. The warden and his wife moved it for us.

We had taken over an hour to put it up whilst we also tried to look after our disabled daughter and baby son. Needless to say, we never camped again and within 12 months had our 1st motorhome. 

[email protected]@dy campers

Tim


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Almost as bad as reserving a pitch months in advance then turning up only to find there are only these odd 'overflow' pitches left, miles from anywhere, you can't level the MH and they only charge you full price 8O


----------



## 109964 (Feb 16, 2008)

G[/quote]
Add to that the 6 berth Motorhomes with 4 cycles on the rack and 2 dogs.  [/quote]

You really wouldn't want to be next to us then cos it sums us up exactly!!!!!! Have to say tho that once dark kids in bed and we make no more noise than anyone else :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh we close behind you Dood. Although must say how do you stop dogs barking in the morning when they hear other dogs barking outside? Had a really good site in Ravenglass last weekend we got allocated our pitch number and it was just perfect in fact all times we have been to C&CC sites they have allocated us a pitch number as soon as we got there so we didn't have to choose is this quite normal?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The worst we have had was at Chatsworth CC site one extremely hot August day. We had booked in advance and were told we could pick our site. Anyone who knows Chatsworth will know that it is mostly glaring white gravel with walls and shruberies making it in to a series of rooms. We didn't want to drive round so I set off to walk.

Most of the pitches were already occupied , I could not work out where the pitch numbers were and, after getting very hot and lost several times, I went back to Reception to ask if they could give me a plan and mark the unoccupied pitches. No, they could not and they said they did not know which pitches were unoccupied and implied that the pitch numbering was clear to anyone of even modest intelligence.

We did eventually find an empty pitch and enjoyed our stay there - and the wardens were fine after that, but it gave such a poor impression and I understand why people damn a site on the basis of their welcome.

G


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We were given repeated grief by CC wardens in Sheepcotes several years ago. Then we were in a caravan so it's not just m/h's. I remember this one particular warden (liverpool accent and pipe) just never seemed happy. The car wasn't close enough to the caravan, the caravan faced the wrong direction, The awning left a yellow mark on the grass etc. I just got the feeling we were nuisance rather than a customer. It wasn't as if the site was busy.

What I would advise is, each site has a comments book. If you are not happy with wardens attitide or anything else, *say so in the comments book.*

I assume they are read by head office, and if they are only full of gushing praise, then nothing will change.

Having said that, we have since visited the site again and had no problems, but my wife still walks around all CC sites feeling like a guilty child, expecting to be told off any moment.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

dood said:


> G


Add to that the 6 berth Motorhomes with 4 cycles on the rack and 2 dogs.  [/quote]

You really wouldn't want to be next to us then cos it sums us up exactly!!!!!! Have to say tho that once dark kids in bed and we make no more noise than anyone else :wink:[/quote]
Sorry if I have offended anybody only attempting to show our perceptions of other campers, *shiny caravan with awning and 4x4 outside * I am just as bad. :wink:


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Reading these posts reminds me of why I wouldn't dream of joining the Caravan Club, 

for anything more than a weekend............

VIVE LE FRANCAIS!!!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Unless its a site I know or one of the clubs I do not check in, pay etc untill I have had a walk arround the site and hopefully spotted where I would like to pitch.

General guide lines:- 
Avoid pitch near large 4*4 with twin axle van and crate of beer underneath.
Avoid pitch near the one with more than one little bicycles outside.
Avoid pitch near the one with the designer Barbie (both types).
Avoid pitch near the one with the 2M satelite dish
Avoid pitch near the one with the large screw in animal restraints.
Avoid pitch near the childrens playground
Avoid campsite with Bar, or entertainment.

My Children when camping would probably fall into most of the above which is why when we do camp together we are at the opposite end of the campsite.
I quite enjoy being a Grumpy Old man and have worked for years perfecting it.

CC & C&CC Wardens. A few of them have this newfound feeling of power and assisted with the rule books they can be hell on legs. 
Do you agree it is usually the female partner that is the most intractable?

Fortunately they are in the minority most are great.

Steve


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*francais ?*

ER French language or French man ?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well you have all given me some tips :wink: 

It is nice sometimes to be able to choose your pitch but I haven't looked around for 4x4's etc :wink: So will do so from now on. as we are usually touring France etc we haven't done many CC or C & CC sites.

We are at Minehead CC site at the moment and I am glad it is Sunday and the kids have gone home. For two days we had a child in a caravan kicking a football near us so I was not very happy. This shouldn't be allowed as the ball never just stays on their pitch but ends up on everyone elses! this then leaves me stressed and worked up so I do not relax! Which is what I came away for.

I don't mind being given a pitch number and hope that if I have booked in adavance that the wardens have taken into consideration my length! This isn't always the case.! I do try to put a pitch taken notice but don't trust caravanners to read it! so try to put something else on the pitch as well.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

We've stayed locally the past two Saturday nights at the CC site at Alderstead Heath, near Redhill, Surrey. We chose a local site, simply to test our new van and, having just joined the CC, to also see what they were like. 

For both visits, and with different receptionists, they were happy to highlight on a site map which was then handed to us, which pitches were vacant. We were asked to take a look at those available then return to the office to book our choice. 

Just the job.

Shaun


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cabby said:


> give you a print out of the pitches showing which were free and which were taken


When we visited Sheepcote last weekend, we were given a printed sheet, and shown where the available pitches were (right at the back of the site  ). They gave us an access card, and told to come back the next morning and let them know which actual pitch we were on.

On the two occasions we've used the site recently, we've had no problems, and the wardens / assistant wardens were polite and efficient.

Olley - you should try to have a meal at :: Love's Fish Restaurant :: We had a lovely lunch there last Saturday.

Gerald


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

zulurita said:


> We are at Minehead CC site at the moment and I am glad it is Sunday and the kids have gone home.


So you're the reason I got thrown out because the site was fully booked! I had to move to a CL for the weekend. Us fulltimers help to keep the CC sites open during the winter, and then everyone else takes advantage and makes us homeless


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Footballs*

Rita
Footballs and MH do NOT mix ! they do my head in !
I've had many a day spoilt by them. Even had the parents join in!
Usually spend the day giving them long hard stares....sometimes works!
Shouldn't ball games be banned and this enforced on all CC & CCC sites?
Barry


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Slightly off topic  

All these comments seem to presume that you can actually get on a site, this applies particularly to CC at weekend 8) 

As soon as it gets to open season for booking they all seem to fill up for every weekend of the year 8O 

Then saving a pitch is academic 8O 

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> When we visited Sheepcote last weekend, we were given a printed sheet, and shown where the available pitches were (right at the back of the site  ). They gave us an access card, and told to come back the next morning and let them know which actual pitch we were on.
> 
> On the two occasions we've used the site recently, we've had no problems, and the wardens / assistant wardens were polite and efficient.
> 
> ...


Gerald,

It seems strange it is so random from one week to the next at the same site, and so random between CC sites at any one time. At Sheepcote we were given a sheet with pitches marked. In reply to my "So these half-a-dozen coloured ones are the ones we can choose from?" she replied "No, they are the ones you CAN'T have". I didn't query this, but as I mentioned there were only 3 or 4 empty pitches on the whole site by Saturday 12:30pm.

When I asked for a barrier card she said we had to tell them our pitch number before they could give us a card. As once I did get one, this had a pitch number on it, I assume you had to tell them pitch number first, too, though it's not how I read your post.

It's the variation in regimentation that puzzles me. Sheepcote has a mega whiteboard with chinograph names on pitches. Yet on Hunters Moon in Dorset a week or so ago, also nearly full, when I asked did they want to know my pitch number, they said no, go where I liked. If I value the pitch, use a pitchmarker when I go out. When I mentioned that other CC sites seem to need such information, he said that if he needed to contact us, perhaps with an emergency message, well he had my registration number and name so it was hardly rocket science to find me. He had a fair point 

Thanks for the fish restaurant tip. We want to go back again before June, though when the Volks railway is running, so perhaps we'll give that one a go then.

Dave


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've been on loads of different CC sites over the autumn and winter, and there are lots of differences. Some have barriers that need a card to get in, others need a card to get in and out. Some sites have keys to the toilet block. All these need to know the pitch number as a card or key is allocated by pitch. Some sites have a keypad for entry and print the code on the site leaflet. Some leaflets include a site plan, while on other sites they give you a separate sheet. Sometimes they mark the plan with available pitches, sometimes they don't. I think most of the wardens I've met have been pretty helpful, but they just have different ways of doing things, and it depends how busy the site is. I think they usually ask you to tell them your pitch number, except at Cadeside as it's so small they can see where you park!

No idea what it's like in the summer, as CC sites are too expensive then and I'll be back on CLs.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Well you have all given me some tips :wink:
> 
> It is nice sometimes to be able to choose your pitch but I haven't looked around for 4x4's etc :wink: So will do so from now on. as we are usually touring France etc we haven't done many CC or C & CC sites.
> 
> ...


Rita - you could have stayed home by the sounds of it!

Carol


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

We stayed at Sheepcote for 4 nights last week and found the CC team there very helpful. In fact the Damon Daybreak on the LHS just past the office is onwed by the warden, so they are very big motorhome friendly!  

Mick


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Footballs*



Bessie560 said:


> Rita
> Footballs and MH do NOT mix ! they do my head in !


So that's a complete ban on anyone enjoying a bit of fresh air and exercise is it? Surely if they are not hitting your van, knocking over any of your possessions or generally behaving in an inconsiderate manner then you could be equally considerate?

I know it's easy to get wound up over potential problems, god knows I'm an expert in that, but let's try to "chill" a bit more


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Okay!!! As a relative newbie to both forum and the M/H community, we have stayed at The Little Switzerland site in Folkestone (first weekend away in m/h), Redshoot camping park in the New Forest, Reedham Ferry in Norfolk and a site at Luc sur Mer all of whom gave you a specific plot no arguments, no confusion. From what we keep reading site wardens over here act like under informed gestapo! All of the sites we mentioned had tents, caravans and m/h's and no problems, just friendly people enjoying their chosen pastime. Have we just been lucky or is it due to not using a "club" site ? If these problems are so prevailent on "club" sites why do they not forego the choose your own pitch attitude or manage it a little better?
We go away to enjoy ourselves (and are prepared to spend a large percentage of our expendable income doing so) not to have conflict with other people, campers or wardens! 
PS- Most of the time away has been wildcamping or on Aires alongside people of different nationalities and cultures, yet still no problems with fellow " campers".


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm with you *Rapidomob!* - in this country, at any rate.

Just yesterday I subscribed to the CC - have I made a big mistake? Like you, I've had no problems with stroppy wardens etc. We often go to New Forest sites, where you can pitch pretty much where you like.

In the summer it can get pretty busy, but we've rarely been disturbed in these locations (maybe it's the lack of 'entertainment'). We haven't been so lucky in France - and how do I judge which rigs to avoid? Sadly, it's the GB sticker on the back of a 4X4 that is most likely to mean noisy inconsiderate neighbours.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have got 4 bikes, 4 footballs , 4 rugby balls, no idea how many cricket and tennis balls, a 4x4 AND an RV.

We haven't got any neighbours though..... brilliant


----------

